# buying a car in Spain



## chicalteana (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi,
I am looking to buy used car in Spain and I am wondering whether anyone can recomend a website that shows a listing of all european cars and the gas milage of each car?
Also is there a specific kibd of car that someone recomends?
I am looking for a 4 door car, something not too small,
Thanks Kate


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

For a good car, look at what the Spanish taxi drivers use - They dont buy anything unreliable or too expensive to use or repair!! As for websites - Coches.net: Coches nuevos, coches de ocasión, seminuevos, Km0. Todo sobre el mundo del motor. is quite a good one

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

These two sites are recommended (look for _coches de ocasión_, second-hand cars):

segundomano.com
MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Venta de coches de segunda mano - Vehículos de ocasión de todas las marcas: BMW, Mercedes, Audi,...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

chicalteana said:


> Hi,
> I am looking to buy used car in Spain and I am wondering whether anyone can recomend a website that shows a listing of all european cars and the gas milage of each car?
> Also is there a specific kibd of car that someone recomends?
> I am looking for a 4 door car, something not too small,
> Thanks Kate


Are you still in the UK?
If so, you could consider buying a Spanish-plated LHD car from a reputable specialist dealer.
That saves a lot of hassle.
If you are in Spain I can only say 'Caveat emptor.'
Be very careful where and what you buy and be sure to check there are no outstanding fines on the vehicle as you will have to pay them!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

It is less hassle to buy in Spain.
AutoScout24: Coches de ocasión, vehículos usados, coche segunda mano will give you a good listing of used cars for sale (dealers as well as private).
Car Reviews : over 1,200 independent car reviews - The AA will give you car reviews - it is a UK site but you will find RHD versions of most of the vehicles you are likely to find in Spain and it will be in English.

Go to a reputable used car dealer (not a backstreet lot) who will handle the transfers for you and through whom you can get car insurance as part of the service. Don't be afraid to haggle a little, it will more than likely be expected. As far as what vehicle to buy, look at what is the most common vehicle on the roads around where you intend to live - that will be what is best for that locality, terrain, width/narrowness of streets, etc. Around here it is the Berlingo/Partner/VW combi type (i.e. van with windows) which is economical, can carry five people (with their baggage) or a load (we brought our entire kitchen {flatpack} home in ours)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> It is less hassle to buy in Spain.
> 
> 
> I would say that depends entirely on your command of Spanish and your knowledge of the pitfalls to avoid when buying a used car, Baldy.
> ...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> baldilocks said:
> 
> 
> > It is less hassle to buy in Spain.
> ...


----------

